# A good day for food



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

They just came out of the oven, a German Chocolate Espresso Cake and a Honey Baked Ham that I have been curing for 14 days.The ham will be ready for tasting tomorrow once it cools.:2thumb:


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

On my way!!!


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

How did you do the ham? I've never known anyone to do their own and would love to hear about it.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Toffee said:


> How did you do the ham? I've never known anyone to do their own and would love to hear about it.


You need a cured, pure salt(no iodine) and time. But the results call for bragging rights, store bough ham is nothing compared to home made you just have to pay close attention to measurements and weight .
Instant cure-1,for foods that need cooking like sausages, bacon,hams and Instant cure -2 for dry foods that need no cooking ,dry sausages, dry ham, .
http://www.sausagemaker.com/11050instacureand153no18oz.aspx
http://www.sausagemaker.com/11250instacureand153no28oz.aspx
2 days curing time per pound in the refrigerator, I normally let it stay 2 more days , turn meat over half way thru its time ,write down your ingredients that way you can adjust the ingredients for later and 5 pounds of meat per 1 teaspoon of cure-no more. I started with a lean pork loin for Canadian bacon, haven't bough one after that, after cure is complete cook ham in the oven or smoked till internal temperature is above 165*,simple.
I recommend further reading on the subject.Remember Instant cure-1 for cooking the product. Instant cure -2 for drying its another ball game.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

You had me at "they just came out of the oven..."


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

You might also want to get hold of an older copy of Stockin Up. It has recipes in it for making your own brine for hams and bacon. It also has recpes for making some very good sausage in it. A very good book and now your wife is starting to can she will also enjoy reading it. I have a copy of the book and have used it since the 1970's. I also have a smoker that has a water pan in it and I do smoke bacon and hams in it.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> You had me at "they just came out of the oven..."


I`m sorry


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

kilagal said:


> You might also want to get hold of an older copy of Stockin Up. It has recipes in it for making your own brine for hams and bacon. It also has recpes for making some very good sausage in it. A very good book and now your wife is starting to can she will also enjoy reading it. I have a copy of the book and have used it since the 1970's. I also have a smoker that has a water pan in it and I do smoke bacon and hams in it.


http://www.amazon.com/Stocking-Up-Edition-Americas-Preserving/dp/0671693956
Great Book going on third edition now.


----------

